# A VERY fruitful meeting today at NASH!



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wanna extend my thanks to Luiz and Rudy for hosting sucha nice meeting today. I also want to thank Valerie for letting the meeting take place at her home. I got VERY inspired by all three of you guys! I want to take this chance to invite more people who live in Houston or in Texas area to come join us at NASH! This April is gonna be very cool with Oliver Knott coming for presentation as well as other fun stuff! You won't want to miss it!

The next meeting is also gonna kick butt! What'll we do? You'll have to ask Luiz or come to our meeting to find out



Paul


----------

